# Trip To The Prov. Of Cadiz



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello, I am planning a 3 week trip to Spain in November. This is in essence to research the area for a permanent move.

We want to visit Cadiz, Jerez, CLF, El Puerto DSM, Sanlucar DBM and alike. We think we want to live in or around these places as we want to be fairly near to beaches for walks with our mutts, golf and also to be near enough but not necessarily on top of shops/restaurants............yup the usual cake and eat it type shopping list!

We will hire a car and also check out other areas even though we may well not locate there but for future trips etc. or when family/friends are over.

I was wondering what people's thoughts were on a good place to stay as a base? Or do you think it is better to break it up and stay in 2 places or 3?

I thought it would be ok to stay in one spot e.g Jerez DLF or CLF, or El Puerto DSM as all of the places to check out as a place to live are fairly close or at least not too far by car and we expect to be out every day, to get as much out of the trip as possible.

Not looking for a big swanky hotel (s), a good 3 star with nice friendly, helpful staff and good clean rooms will suffice.

TIA,


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have stayed at Puerto de Santa María at this hotel:
Booking.com: Del Mar Hotel & Spa , El Puerto de Santa María, Spain - 110 Guest reviews . Book your hotel now!
and found it to be excellent and reasonably priced.

You can also use the website (Booking.com: 417,407 hotels worldwide. 24+ million hotel reviews.) to find other places.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Have stayed at Puerto de Santa María at this hotel:
> Booking.com: Del Mar Hotel & Spa , El Puerto de Santa María, Spain - 110 Guest reviews . Book your hotel now!
> and found it to be excellent and reasonably priced.
> 
> You can also use the website (Booking.com: 417,407 hotels worldwide. 24+ million hotel reviews.) to find other places.


Many thanks for that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hola, saludos de Ca'i! :wave:

I would split your stay and spend a few days in each town, as they are all very different and if you want to sample the night life, flamenco etc, concerts and gigs don't usually start till 11 pm. (NB I'm not talking about going clubbing - they don't open till well after midnight!)

There is a fantastic place to stay in Sanlúcar, if just for a couple of nights. It's the former palace of the Dukes of Medina Sidonia and now converted into a hotel in order to fund the historical archive of the late Duchess. Very reasonable prices and every room is unique with antique furniture and paintings.
Hotel Palacio Duques de Medina Sidonia. Sanlucar de Barrameda

The newly refurbished parador in Cadiz is very nice too, in a great location on the edge of the Atlantic ocean, and you should get good rates at that time of year.

You might want to consider self-catering? I have stayed at these apartments by La Barrosa beach and they are very nice with a lovely garden. There are plenty of bars and restaurants close by but you have the option of eating in now and again.

Aparthotel Novo Sancti Petri (Cadiz, Spain) - Apartment Reviews - TripAdvisor

Let me know if there's any more info you would like.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Hola, saludos de Ca'i! :wave:
> 
> Let me know if there's any more info you would like.


The Parador in Cadiz looks really nice.

Many thanks for those recommendations which I've bookmarked. Any recommendations for El Puerto DSM and Chiclana would be great. 

I think we'll probably start in Jerez, so a hotel and car hire company there if you can.

Many thanks again


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Il Buono said:


> The Parador in Cadiz looks really nice.
> 
> Many thanks for those recommendations which I've bookmarked. Any recommendations for El Puerto DSM and Chiclana would be great.
> 
> ...


We went to that area for a long weekend for my m-i-l's birthday a couple of years ago and stayed in PdSM at the hotel I posted earlier. From there is is very easy to nip up to Jerez and you can take the ferry to Cádiz which is much easier than driving all the way round. Look on a map and you'll find that PdSM is a reasonably central location for that area with easy access to other places. Check out the tours of the Gonzalez Byas bodega (Jerez)- well worth the visit, very interesting and enlightening as is the Alcazaba.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> We went to that area for a long weekend for my m-i-l's birthday a couple of years ago and stayed in PdSM at the hotel I posted earlier. From there is is very easy to nip up to Jerez and you can take the ferry to Cádiz which is much easier than driving all the way round. Look on a map and you'll find that PdSM is a reasonably central location for that area with easy access to other places. Check out the tours of the Gonzalez Byas bodega (Jerez)- well worth the visit, very interesting and enlightening as is the Alcazaba.



Appreciate the info, thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Il Buono said:


> The Parador in Cadiz looks really nice.
> 
> Many thanks for those recommendations which I've bookmarked. Any recommendations for El Puerto DSM and Chiclana would be great.
> 
> ...


All the usual car hire companies are present at Jerez airport - Hertz, Europcar etc.

I have only stayed in Hotel Ibis there, on the southern side of the town - cheap and cheerful but easy to park. The town centre is a bit of a nightmare to drive through.

I agree that if you want to stay in one place, El Puerto is the best bet. Getting the ferry from EP to Cadiz is much easier and cheaper than driving there and trying to park. Likewise the bus to Sanlúcar or the train to Jerez.

Las Dunas hotel is supposed to be very good but I haven't stayed there. Also it might be a bit bleak in November. It's in amongst the pine trees near the sea. I think Baldilocks recommended one earlier?

Using booking.com is definitely sensible because you can cancel up to 24 hours before hand without being charged - handy if you change your mind about where you want to be.

The Terry's sherry bodega in El Puerto is worth a visit, it is smaller and less of a conveyor belt than the Gonzalez Byass tour, and you get to visit the stable and see the beautiful Andalusian horses.


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Alcalaina, thanks again. EP does appear to be more central, but I think I plump for Jerez: I can see us spending at least a couple of days in Jerez and it's a good base to get to EPDSM, Cadiz, Sanlucar. 

2nd week, I think we'll stay in Concil DLF or nearby to search around those coastal locations and perhaps a few inland as well.

Week 3, will be used to head back to the fave. spots.

I note your advice re Booking.com

Thanks again.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Il Bueno, if you are heading inland and find yourself in Alcalá de los Gazules, gateway to the Alcornocales Natural Park, let me know and we can have a coffee.

Just a word of warning - Conil, Tarifa, Zahara de los Atunes etc are very quiet in winter but absolutely heaving in the summer. Don't make any decisions based on what they are like in November!


----------



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Il Bueno, if you are heading inland and find yourself in Alcalá de los Gazules, gateway to the Alcornocales Natural Park, let me know and we can have a coffee.
> 
> Just a word of warning - Conil, Tarifa, Zahara de los Atunes etc are very quiet in winter but absolutely heaving in the summer. Don't make any decisions based on what they are like in November!


Sending you a pm.


----------

